# Board Wargame



## Scott (Jan 2, 2007)

We got a new board wargame recently, Memoir '44. It is fun and easy to learn. It is for ages 8 and up and, best of all, games last only 30 mins to an hour. If you liked playing Axis & Allies or similar lengthy wargames growing up and find that you don't have the time needed for those games, or if you want one you can play with your kids, check this one out. It is getting quite a following among adult game enthusiasts. 

Scott


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 2, 2007)

Memoir is a wonderful game, and one of the favorites in my substantial game collection. If you decide to consider an expansion, get the Eastern Front one before any others - there are some really meaty and fun scenarios in that one.


----------



## Scott (Jan 2, 2007)

Scott: Cool - we should play together some time, as I am in the area (and a former member of TNPC).


----------

